# deer grunt call



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i found a call in the woods today its a grunt by the name of Knight & hale hands free ez grunter plus model 1031

do i blow on the plastic end or suck on the reed end?

whats a proper grunt sound like?

when is the time of the year to use it?


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

bmxfire37 said:


> i found a call in the woods today its a grunt by the name of Knight & hale hands free ez grunter plus model 1031
> 
> do i blow on the plastic end or suck on the reed end?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't blow a call that I found in the woods. Who knows who else was blowing it.

:wink:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i properly steralized it in the tool oven at work


----------

